# make memstick with ufs



## Maxfx (May 12, 2022)

Do you anybody script how to create memstick for sdcard with UFS ? I have script only for create zfs memstick. Thank you


----------



## getopt (May 13, 2022)

Ahoi Maxfx 

your writing needs some clarification. What exactly do you want to achieve?

Do you want to install from a SD-Card or onto a SD-Card? Cardreader and/or USB?


----------



## Maxfx (May 14, 2022)

getopt said:


> Ahoi Maxfx
> 
> your writing needs some clarification. What exactly do you want to achieve?
> 
> Do you want to install from a SD-Card or onto a SD-Card? Cardreader and/or USB?


I want make image with ufs. I have script for make image with zfs. This is my attempt:


----------



## getopt (May 14, 2022)

Maxfx said:


> I want make image with ufs.


Now it is clear: You are trying to create an arm64/14.0-CURRENT image for an Orange Pi.

You have got a script that uses ZFS and you want it modified for just not using zfs commands for the task.

So this thread asks for *sh-scripting* folks or those who know creating images for the  *Orange-Pi*.

Maxfx
What is the exact type name/version of your Orange?


----------



## Maxfx (May 14, 2022)

getopt said:


> Now it is clear: You are trying to create an arm64/14.0-CURRENT image for an Orange Pi.
> 
> You have got a script that uses ZFS and you want it modified for just not using zfs commands for the task.
> 
> ...


Orangepi r1 plus lts but i also need image for nanopcT4


----------



## Phishfry (May 14, 2022)

Orange Pi R1 - Orangepi
					

[!--pagedes--]



					www.orangepi.org
				



H2 processor.
There is crochet boardfile for it.








						crochet/setup.sh at master · freebsd/crochet
					

Build FreeBSD images for RaspberryPi, BeagleBone, PandaBoard, and others. - crochet/setup.sh at master · freebsd/crochet




					github.com


----------

